# Vans Matlock 2011



## twin89 (Jan 21, 2009)

bump.

10char


----------



## john doe (Nov 6, 2009)

I wouldn't worry about the velcro durability at all. I have had two pairs of inline skates with the upper main strap being velcro and both have lasted. One over a year and one over two years of street and park skating. Both of them had smaller straps then that Vans boot. I think the system that Vans has would be sick for a softer park type boot.


----------

